# Pen stand or No?



## dustmaker

It seems the great majority of folks take pics of their pens in an acrylic pen stand or leaning on a block, rock, or some other item.  Is there some benefit to this, perceived or otherwise?  It seems to me that you can see just as much of the pen laying flat as you can in a stand and in some cases the stand may hide a tiny bit of the pen.  The only difference I can think of is the shadows and lighting may be different, but that can be controlled and manipulated for a pen lying down as well.  Is this just a de facto standard, or has there been some analysis, marketing or otherwise, that suggests that photos of a standing pen are better?  Why, and it what ways?


----------



## rjwolfe3

I do mine flat so that they fit easier on my website. However they don't necessary look the best. I haven't found a happy medium yet.


----------



## gvanweerd

I lean my on rocks and stuff. Just to make it look artsie.  its what every is  appealing  to you. i think.


----------



## writestuff

*Frank!*



dustmaker said:


> It seems the great majority of folks take pics of their pens in an acrylic pen stand or leaning on a block, rock, or some other item. Is there some benefit to this, perceived or otherwise? It seems to me that you can see just as much of the pen laying flat as you can in a stand and in some cases the stand may hide a tiny bit of the pen. The only difference I can think of is the shadows and lighting may be different, but that can be controlled and manipulated for a pen lying down as well. Is this just a de facto standard, or has there been some analysis, marketing or otherwise, that suggests that photos of a standing pen are better? Why, and it what ways?


 With respect to focus issues,  I take at least three shots of any setup,  And have recently started to use flash to highlight the front bottom of the item, and to augment the tent lighting.  I find that shooting Macro realy exposes marginal lighting.  I use a soldering iron stand, or other stand to raise the item.   And I find that Macro does not do much for depth of field.  It seems to me that there are frequent compromises with any shooting mode, but I am still learning.  My pictures today though than they were two years ago.  Keep on shooting and learning. 
WS (Bob)


----------



## toolcrazy

I use the stand for my ballpoints. Mainly because when you lie them down it is hard to get them to show the clip without them rolling around. The capped pens, I use various methods. I don't care for the look of the stand with them.


----------



## theHullTurn

I lean mine on a crystal... I think it just makes it less dull and also adds another color to contrast the pen. Its really just personal preference i think!


----------



## mredburn

Using a stand  can help you keep the pen in one plane so it is in focus along than plane.  A small piece of scotch tape rolled around on itself(kind of like double sided} under the pen will keep it from rolling around, and it is small enough it can be hidden under the pen.


----------



## mrcook4570

I use a stand for two reasons.  1)  It allows the entire length of the pen to be the same distance from the camera.  This helps to keep the whole pen in focus and prevents parts from looking disproportionately large or small due to perspective issues.

2)  I use an overhead light and two side lights.  If the pen were laying flat, the camera would be between the overhead light and the pen (when adhering to #1).  This would cause a shadow to be cast upon the pen.


----------



## Mickey

Gary is right. Laying it how ever you think it looks nice.One suggestion that might help though is to lay the pen perpendicular to the camera lens. Less worry about depth of field. Unless you are familiar with and can change lens aperture laying the the pen in line with the lens will probably result in one part on the pen in focus and the rest of it out of focus.


----------



## RyanNJ

i just lay them flat because i can not find anyone willing to sell a stand for 1 pen. all the ones i have seen you need to buy multiples


----------



## Nate Davey

Prop mine up because everyone else was:biggrin: also having a diagonal line in your photo is suppose to be more dramatic.


----------



## wdcav1952

rjwolfe3 said:


> I do mine flat so that they fit easier on my website. However they don't necessary look the best. I haven't found a happy medium yet.


 

Rob,

We had a seance' the other day and our medium was very happy.


----------



## Mac

I did my first one on the washing machine laying on its side, but a word of warning, don't turn the washer off ,if you have to ,go get the wife, to turn it back on.


----------



## PenMan1

RyanNJ said:


> i just lay them flat because i can not find anyone willing to sell a stand for 1 pen. all the ones i have seen you need to buy multiples


 
Ed and Dawn at exotic blanks sells a very nice little acrylic single pen stand for $2. It works great. The only problem is that the postage to get it here is $5, so you need to buy some other stuff to get the cost down.:biggrin:


----------



## jimm1

Neil Pabia aka: wolftat, sells single acrylic stands. Good for showing off you stuff. I used to use props for my pens, but so many people suggested that the props took away from the artistry of the pens. I sometimes still use very small props, but most of the time I use the single stands.


----------



## randyrls

RyanNJ said:


> i just lay them flat because i can not find anyone willing to sell a stand for 1 pen. all the ones i have seen you need to buy multiples



Ryan;  You can stand up a ball point or roller ball easily.  Use a very small finishing nail and nail it into a piece of flat wood.  Cover with cloth and poke the nail thru the cloth.  Remove the ink cartridge and stick the nail into the hole left by the ink cartridge.  You will not see the nail and the pen is ready for it's close up!


----------



## jttheclockman

randyrls said:


> Ryan; You can stand up a ball point or roller ball easily. Use a very small finishing nail and nail it into a piece of flat wood. Cover with cloth and poke the nail thru the cloth. Remove the ink cartridge and stick the nail into the hole left by the ink cartridge. You will not see the nail and the pen is ready for it's close up!


 

You can then do something like this with the same nail trick.


----------



## patharris

John, now that is a neat Nail trick showing off all sides of the Celtic Knot.  Now how did you do that?   Just to cool.
   Pat


----------



## jttheclockman

patharris said:


> John, now that is a neat Nail trick showing off all sides of the Celtic Knot. Now how did you do that? Just to cool.
> Pat


 

It is an animation Pat. I did it in photoshop awhile ago when I made the mixed matched set of knots and I had people ask me if the design goes all around. If I had to do it again I would really have to put my thinking cap on and wish I wrote the instructions down.


----------



## JD Combs Sr

Here is a website that sells stands of all sorts in any quantities.
http://www.nicetoys.com/japenstands.html



RyanNJ said:


> i just lay them flat because i can not find anyone willing to sell a stand for 1 pen. all the ones i have seen you need to buy multiples


----------



## Mack C.

mredburn said:


> Using a stand can help you keep the pen in one plane so it is in focus along than plane. A small piece of scotch tape rolled around on itself(kind of like double sided} under the pen will keep it from rolling around, and it is small enough it can be hidden under the pen.


I use some stuff called Funtac by Lepages available at stationary stores. Kids use it to hang pictures in their rooms without having to put holes in the walls. 

You can tear it off and roll it into a small ball and place under the pen to keep it from rolling.


----------



## rjwolfe3

Holy Cow those are some nice stands. I really love the one on the end! If I ever do shows I may invest in some of those.



JD Combs Sr said:


> Here is a website that sells stands of all sorts in any quantities.
> http://www.nicetoys.com/japenstands.html


----------



## Rfturner

*Pen Stands*



dustmaker said:


> It seems the great majority of folks take pics of their pens in an acrylic pen stand or leaning on a block, rock, or some other item. Is there some benefit to this, perceived or otherwise? It seems to me that you can see just as much of the pen laying flat as you can in a stand and in some cases the stand may hide a tiny bit of the pen. The only difference I can think of is the shadows and lighting may be different, but that can be controlled and manipulated for a pen lying down as well. Is this just a de facto standard, or has there been some analysis, marketing or otherwise, that suggests that photos of a standing pen are better? Why, and it what ways?


 
I use the pen stands or lay them down depending on lighting I am using and the pen style. If I lay them on thier side I usually use the clear top from PSI Pen boats and balance them it gets them off the ground. I can then use the pen boat to package a slimline I made and I dont have any additional cost. 
Below is a picture of the pen boat lid, Nouveau Sceptor with buffalo horn


----------



## maxman400

dustmaker said:


> It seems the great majority of folks take pics of their pens in an acrylic pen stand or leaning on a block, rock, or some other item.  Is there some benefit to this, perceived or otherwise?  It seems to me that you can see just as much of the pen laying flat as you can in a stand and in some cases the stand may hide a tiny bit of the pen.  The only difference I can think of is the shadows and lighting may be different, but that can be controlled and manipulated for a pen lying down as well.  Is this just a de facto standard, or has there been some analysis, marketing or otherwise, that suggests that photos of a standing pen are better?  Why, and it what ways?



I use a Prop Because a long long time ago (high school) I worked in a photo shop, and my teacher emphasized that things should look natural and pleasing to the eye. When I look at a pen in my hand I am usually holding it at about a 45 degree angle in my right hand, so that is the way I try to set up my shot. I also look for something that will add to the shot but not  hide the pen. I have used several different props over time, and have received some flack on a couple of them from some of the members.
I recently found this one and I have received almost as many comments about the stand as I have the pens. Also by the Pen being at a 45 degree angle when you crop the photo you end up with a square photo instead of a rectangle, which to me again is more pleasing to the eye. :bulgy-eyes::biggrin:


----------

